# broken mice



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

is a broken mouse a white mouse with splashes of colour or a coulered mouse with splashes of white? and what would be produced with a broken and a pew? broken being black or chocolate?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Broken is a white spotting gene, so technically it is a coloured mouse with white spots (although to us the coloured bits look like the spots because that's the way the show standard specifies). A PEW mated with anything cannot be predicted unless you know what kind of PEW it is, as there are almost as many types of those as there are normal mice, just masked by the c-dilution that they have (which is what makes them PEW). I have PEWs that I only ever bred PEW x PEW for show. I believed they were silver-bred (a best guess based on who they came from and what else they bred) and so I mated a PEW from my line to a silver. In the litter were agouti, argente, black and silver :lol: So that told me that the PEW was a heterozygous agouti carrying PE dilution, black and blue dilution!!


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

ok will ask the breeder what they came from .. though im sure he breeds pew to pew.. thankyou


----------



## itsasilverspoon (Oct 1, 2009)

Another question on this topic [I basically had the same question]:

I recently acquired a pregnant PEW doe from a friend who could no longer keep her. She is from a long line of all PEWs, so I doubt she is carrying any colour. The father is supposedly a black and white broken, but nothing is really known about his parents. Any idea what I should expect? When breeding brokens to PEWs, what are the chances of getting brokens? Thanks!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

The albino gene (c) actually masks the colour a mouse truly is - all PEWs are 'coloured' underneath this, regardless of the amount of generations that they have been PEW for. When bred to a coloured mouse that doesn't carry albino their colour will become apparent. Therefore if you breed a PEW to anything but a PEW, you will find it impossible to predict the results without a clue to what 'colour' the PEW really is underneath! In short, look forward to some surprises in your litter


----------



## x.novabelle.x (Oct 15, 2009)

MouseBreeder said:


> The albino gene (c) actually masks the colour a mouse truly is - all PEWs are 'coloured' underneath this, regardless of the amount of generations that they have been PEW for. When bred to a coloured mouse that doesn't carry albino their colour will become apparent. Therefore if you breed a PEW to anything but a PEW, you will find it impossible to predict the results without a clue to what 'colour' the PEW really is underneath! In short, look forward to some surprises in your litter


This is true, but it only gives you something more to look forward to when the babies pop out! Make sure you let us know what colour they eventually become, the mystery of what colour your PEW is hiding in her genes needs to be solved :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ah, but then there's the suspense as you wait for the colors to show as they fur up. I like to take pix and blwo them up to see what's what as early as possible. Very exciting!


----------



## x.novabelle.x (Oct 15, 2009)

moustress said:


> Ah, but then there's the suspense as you wait for the colors to show as they fur up. I like to take pix and blwo them up to see what's what as early as possible. Very exciting!


Ahhhh the wonders of breeding... ack, you guys live to make me yearn for some pinkies myself, I don't even have my own mice yet! (Though the landlady has been consulted and we are waiting for a phone call between now and Monday. I'm not sure what I'll do if she says no, probably cry.)


----------

